# Deer Hunters?



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Any Deer Hunters around these forums?

I am from NZ and the Roar is looming


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've never killed anything for "sport". :wink1:


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

I have eaten everything I have killed.


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Red meat doesnt come much leaner than this Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Carlosjackal said:


> I have eaten everything I have killed.


I would not have been prepared to do that.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally no, but we have given rights to a couple of local chaps to shoot on our land. I've seen a few get butchered - interesting stuff. The 2 guys have a good deal on- one takes the meat and the other is only interested in the antlers.

And you're right - the meat is fantastic, very lean.


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Crikey, they dont have a bad deal do they? 

We have wild reds in the neighbourhood and occassionally, the odd Fallow, but not often.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've eaten deer at my uncle's in the states. He has one or two trips a year to his place in Virginia. Very tasty! We hit a deer on the highway on our way to his from the airport and he couldn't understand why we didn't stick it on the roof and take it home! We couldn't even have lifted it! Made a real mess of the van!

Mike


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

YUP you have to be careful, particularly with the elk and moose, they are juat at the right height for the windscreen.

nice bandit by the way.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Stan said:


> I've never killed anything for "sport". :wink1:


Me neither, I'm lucky enough to live on the edge of Exmoor and kill to eat and am grateful that I can, given what appears to be turning up these days in commercially produced food.....


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

artistmike said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I've never killed anything for "sport". :wink1:
> ...


Exmoor-pony burger?


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

T



Carlosjackal said:


> Red meat doesnt come much leaner than this Stan


This thread is making me hungry!

- Anyone else thinking that that lot would make a tasty BBQ!

Can't say I've ever killed my own food, wouldn't mind a go - could never do it just for "sport" - it'd haunt me for years that.............I'd wasted a perfectly good bit of food!


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

MattTheBass said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


 Try Tescos


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> Carlosjackal said:
> 
> 
> > I have eaten everything I have killed.
> ...


you can eat people though I do believe it to be frowned upon in most countries


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Carlosjackal said:
> ...


I stick with the Donkey burgers ta.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like a bit of venison right enough, but I make it a point not to think about poor wee Bambi after 

OTOH, i haven't scooby doo about why folks are up in arms about the chevaux burgery thing, it's only meat, and only a percentage of the total, what's wrong with a bit of Dobbin in the Bun! :weed:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> OTOH, i haven't scooby doo about why folks are up in arms about the chevaux burgery thing, it's only meat, and only a percentage of the total, what's wrong with a bit of Dobbin in the Bun! :weed:


In principle you're right, dead and well cooked its fine.

But .......

The problem is that there will most likely be no traceability or papertrail as to where the nag meat came from so in turn no idea about its quality, its entirely possible that before ending up in your burger it could have lived in circumstances that might make its meat not fit for human consumption, no checks and so on.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > OTOH, i haven't scooby doo about why folks are up in arms about the chevaux burgery thing, it's only meat, and only a percentage of the total, what's wrong with a bit of Dobbin in the Bun! :weed:
> ...


Spot on. I have no problem eating horse meat. It's the fact it was there with no mention of it being there and hence, as you rightly point out, no traceability.

We get our meat from a local village butcher, he slaughters and butchers. We could trace every piece of meat off him back to the individual beast, let alone what farm.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I stopped eating meat in 1981, after installing some lights in an abbattoir. That was enough to put me off for life, god knows what "meat" is nowadays. Would not let my children near any burgers, hot dogs, pies etc Local butcher sounds ok.

I was ahead of my time with meat, now I won't have digital music, it's sending humans crackers.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I stopped eating meat in 1981, after installing some lights in an abbattoir. That was enough to put me off for life, god knows what "meat" is nowadays. Would not let my children near any burgers, hot dogs, pies etc Local butcher sounds ok.
> 
> I was ahead of my time with meat, now I won't have digital music, it's sending humans crackers.


I have been lucky to see several abattoirs in action, I think a lot has changed in 30 years, I have no issue with them. Though these are well regulated (naturally!! :lol: ), and supply for the upper end of the market.

I would have more of an issue eating fish, going by some of the fish processors I've visited.


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

We are fortunate enough tto raise our own lamb, beef and pork. along with free range eggs and the odd unfortunate deer which ventures on the land. we process all ourselves, including bacon and sausages, except for the beef.... too big!

That quality of meat is unbeatable


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I stopped eating meat in 1981, after installing some lights in an abbattoir. That was enough to put me off for life, god knows what "meat" is nowadays. Would not let my children near any burgers, hot dogs, pies etc Local butcher sounds ok.
> 
> I was ahead of my time with meat, now I won't have digital music, it's sending humans crackers.


Human crackers? That would be Soylent Green.

We need to be worried about what goes into our grub, not only now. But also in the future when the corporates are better at covering things up by getting greater control of the "government" than they already have.

Roll on eating recycled food. 

Edit for typo, again.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

They sell Venison at our local shop, what is the best way to cook it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jonbkk said:


> They sell Venison at our local shop, what is the best way to cook it?


 http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TqyJCSJszco&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DTqyJCSJszco&gl=GB


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> I would have more of an issue eating fish, going by some of the fish processors I've visited.


Again it's a lot nicer to catch your own.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

jonbkk said:


> They sell Venison at our local shop, what is the best way to cook it?


hi, it depends on which cut you are buying.

if you buy loin straps, which are hard to get because anyone who gets a deer will take these first, then a flash in a skillet or hot BBQ, rare

if you buy back steaks in a large portion, i.e. 4 inch or longer, then I would seal it on hot skillet or BBQ, then turn the heat down and slowly cook until it is med/rare, then cut your steaks.

if you buy back steaks which are already cut into steaks, again, a flash in the pan/bbq med/rare

If you buy rump, cook as normal rump steak.

Nothing more than salt and pepper.

Note that wild will be gamier then farmed, so try both if you can.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Carlosjackal said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > They sell Venison at our local shop, what is the best way to cook it?
> ...


Thanks much for the info.

The packaging only says on one "filet" and on the other nothing but it is a large chunk of meat, much like a beef roast.


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

I expect the fillet will be the back steak, good stuff.

With the large chunk of meat, I guess it is one muscle group? What I do when I am unsure is get a hot skillet on and cut a small steak off it, cook and try, if its tough then its a roasting piece, if its tenderish, then it is probably rump and you can make into steaks.

cheers


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Carlosjackal said:


> I expect the fillet will be the back steak, good stuff.
> 
> With the large chunk of meat, I guess it is one muscle group? What I do when I am unsure is get a hot skillet on and cut a small steak off it, cook and try, if its tough then its a roasting piece, if its tenderish, then it is probably rump and you can make into steaks.
> 
> cheers


Thanks so much for the info.


----------

